# Help pick my first grow



## mclurch (Jun 24, 2006)

Title says it all. Ive never grown before, ladies will be grown indoors under 400 watt hps.

Im kinda of a lightweight, I really dont want one hit shit as it would put me on my ass, I want a light great tasting smoke with an "up" kind of high. If possible I want yield to be decent, but quality of smoke is more important.

I am ordering from seedboutique so I have a plethora of seeds to choose from. I was thinking Skunk #1 just due to aforementioned, also ease of grow, and low price of beans.

I also downloaded the strainguide and I am flipping through that, but wow talk about information overload. And that my friends is why I need your help.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2206

My first grow I just used bagseeds to avoid wasting money, but If you know what your doing I would recomend  Bug Bud or Afghani.  There cheap and have good yeild and a great high.


----------



## mclurch (Jun 24, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2206
> 
> My first grow I just used bagseeds to avoid wasting money, but If you know what your doing I would recomend Bug Bud or Afghani. There cheap and have good yeild and a great high.


 
Awesome, thanks for the input mang, I just checked both out, and due to price and type of high I would probably go with Big Bud

I was actually looking into Flo by Dj Short, they say its easy to overwater and overnute so I think that will be a second or third grow, plus its expensive as shit.

Okay, I just read more into Big Bud and it seems like a great first grow, plus with its high yield and mid quality I could try my hand at making bubble hash, and varying the cure times. Awesome choice thanks much!


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 24, 2006)

No problem.  Good luck!


----------

